# 82nd airborn



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Wondering if anyone has a 08 82nd airborn 29-29.5 draw in 60-70lb they are looking at selling? PM if interested.


----------



## jfd_82nd (Nov 29, 2008)

i got one lol but i aint selling it its awesome best bow ive ever had its time for mathews to step down and let bowtech take the stage lol cause bowtechs are truely tha best!


----------

